# Neuinstallation auf einem Notebook, Kernelpanic

## boospy

Hallo Leute

Ich habe ein neues Notebook bekommen, und installierte darauf Gentoo (64bit). Leider bootet das Teil nicht. Es bricht mit einer Kernelpanic ab. Dort steht dann sowas wie das er sda2 nicht einbinden kann. Unbekannter Block.... Sieht für mich aus wie wenn der SATA Treiber fehlen würde. Mit der LiveCD fährt das Gerät hoch, also habe ich mal die aktuelle Kernelconfig der LiveCD genommen und meinen Kernel kompiliert, leider auch wieder das selbe, an was könnte denn das liegen? Oder hab ich doch noch wo was vergessen zum Einkompilieren?

```
00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)
```

lg

boospy

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> Oder hab ich doch noch wo was vergessen zum Einkompilieren? 

 

Das kann dir jeder ganz genau sagen, mit der Meldung, dass deine SATA Treiber drin sind  :Wink: 

Poste mal die ganze Panic-Meldung. 

Hast du Dateisysteme eingebungen? Nicht als Modul.

----------

## boospy

Ok, habs gefunden, war als Modul drinne. Trotzdem danke  :Smile: 

lg

boospy

----------

